# Pictures



## BoDK (May 8, 2008)

Hi

How do attach a picture so it isn't a "Attached Thumbnails" but a full picture in the thread?

/Bo


----------



## Candace (May 8, 2008)

In the text box you insert tags around the address where the picture is uploaded like this...






Or if you're talking about using ImageShack etc. you have to select what format you want the photo to show as while uploading the photo.


----------



## BoDK (May 9, 2008)

Hi Candace

I can get it to work. 
On my computer I have the JPG-pictures.
When I go to "Attach Files" i would like to put in the picture direct under the text. But it only comes up as an "Attached Thumbnails", a little picture, insted of a normal size picture.

What shall I do to get the full JPG file in the text thread?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my missing skills.

/Bo


----------



## Heather (May 9, 2008)

There's also a tutorial here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Candace (May 9, 2008)

Bo, if you don't like the small thumbnails (loading to the SlipperTalk server provides), you'll have to load them to one of the photo sites available that Heather has given you a link to. Give it a try and see which site you prefer.


----------

